# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [VS 2005] Police code a barre EAN13

## grant29

Bonjour a tous /toutes,

voila j ai un petite soucis sur certains postes de mes clients au niveau d une police de code  barre EAN13

j ai tlcharger la police de ce programme :
http://www.01net.com/telecharger/win...hes/30087.html

Sur mon pc de dev  Win XP Pro, tout marche nickel ,  j ai installer la police dans c:\windows\Fonts\     , dans mon report j ai mis la valeur du code barre (deja calcul avec la clef etc...) et lui affectant comme police  EAN13 tlcharg.
J imprime sur imprimante etiquette et j ai bien mon code a barre .. de meme si je fais une edition ecran avec crystalereportviewer..

Mais chez un client  ,  2 pc sur 3  (tous win Xp pro) impriment uniquement le texte (le code ean13)  mais pas le code  barre ....  sur tous les PC  j ai fait la meme chose ,  copie de la police dans c:\windwows\font  ...   c est le meme report (.rpt) utilis pour les 3 pc  ....  sur le serveur en windows 2008  ca marche aussi nickel ..  

Donc la je suis un peu perplexe  ...

tous les pc me semble configur de la meme faons

Une ide ??  cela vous ai dja arriv ????

en vous remerciant d avance ,

J ai chercher sur google , forum et autre , mais rien de spcial

Bonne soire

GRANT

----------


## grant29

::ccool:: 
Comme quoi .. dja rien qu en posant le problme ... a 20h30 tout seul au bureau , sans etre dranger tous  les 5 min ...

Bref  j ai  rgler mon probleme en desintallant Crystal report  sur mes 2 pc  ... et en le reinstallant ... et la comme par magie un jolie code barre sur mes etiquettes  ::lol::  ...  j aurai du y penser  ::?: 

Alors est ce que la police doit etre installe avant l install de crystal report  ::roll::  ou quoi j en sais rien ,   mais  maintenant ca marche ...

Je laisse donc ce message  au cas ou certains tomberais sur le meme problme 

GRANT

----------


## sevyc64

> Alors est ce que la police doit etre installe avant l install de crystal report  ou quoi j en sais rien ,   mais  maintenant ca marche ...


Personnellement, je ne pense pas, mais bon ...

Peut-tre que tu aurais redmarr simplement la machine ou mme seulement ouvert Word, par exemple, et utiliser une premire fois la police, a aurait peut-tre aussi march.

Quand tu as copier la police dans le dossier font, tu es pass par le panneau de configuration et le dossier Police ou directement par l'explorateur dans le dossier C:\windows\font ?
_Il est recommander de passer par le panneau de configuration_

----------


## grant29

Bonjour,

moi non plus je pense pas  .... 

J ai bien entendu redemarrer les pc concerns ,   ouvert word  en utilsant la police  EAN13  ( ca marchais) ,  retour  sur mes etiquettes et toujours rien.

J ai install la police   en passant par c:\windows\fonts  , puis menu fichier->Installer nouvelle police ...

Mais rien n y faisait ... il n y a que les desinstallation de crystal report et reinstallation qui a resolu le problme ...

Bonne journe ..

GRANT

----------


## sevyc64

C'est effectivement semble-t-il un problme rcurent de Crystal Report sans qu'il y est pour autant (en tout cas, j'ai pas trouv) d'explications.

Par contre plthores de solutions gratuites ou payantes qui permettent, pour la plupart, de modifier l'affichage d'un champ data classique pour afficher un code barre  la place.

----------


## grant29

Bonjour  CEVYC64, vi un probleme recurrent d apres ce que j ai pu comprendre a droite a gauche ...

Par contre , je serais interess  par  vos conseils  sur les solutions payantes/gratuites  que vous avez pu expriments  pour des codes  barres sous crystal report .. un avis , un conseil ? 

En vous remerciant,

Bonne journe

GRANT

----------


## sevyc64

De mmoire je n'ai pas souvent utiliser des codes barres avec CR. Je me souviens d'une fois, ou j'ai utiliser classiquement une police Code39, mais c'tait avec une vieille version (celle intgre avec VB6) sans jamais rencontr de problme.

Par contre si tu veux trouver des solutions, tu tape code barre et crystal report dans google, tu ne va pas manquer de liens. 
Certaines sont gratuites, d'autres payantes. Certaines sont sans doute de qualits, d'autres peut-tre plus fantaisistes. Faut trier

----------


## grant29

Bonjour,

vi sais ce que j ai fais , mais c est vrai que certains sont farfelues ...  vais les tester une par une ... et je reviendrai mettre ici ma conclusion..

Merci a tout le monde  ::ccool:: 


Grant

----------

